# Thermapen MK4



## ab canuck (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey all, Just wondering if anyone is using the Thermapen MK4, If so what are your thoughts on this version? Any input would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## kanewtz (Mar 4, 2017)

I use it almost daily...lots actually.

Works great for what it is...you can't get a better Thermometer or Company that backs their thermometers.  Their Customer Service is out of this world.

Cheers!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 4, 2017)

Thx, I was wondering if anyone out there used it, I have heard the thermapens were good, Just not sure what the 4 has or is compared to the predecessors.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have it... had the original thermapen as well....  they are both great...  the MK 4 has a rotating (360`) readout (like the phones do when you turn them side ways)...  so you can read from any hand and direction...  The original was more for right hander's (i'm a lefty) ...  it also has a light sensor so when you cover it with thumb the light comes on (really handy) ...  It' also wakes from sleep just by picking it up... you don't have to close tip and open again to wake it...  these are all upgrades from the original ... I have the wife using it all the time when cooking in the kitchen ...  won't believe how much better meats are when cooked to temp instead of time ... 

You'll enjoy it  ..


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 5, 2017)

That's good to know JckDanls, I have looked at them and was thinking about ordering a couple pens, Definitely the way for me to go then. Great.


----------



## wichita chief (May 28, 2017)

I know this thread is a bit old but we're so happy with our MK4 I had to add this in. We just bought a MK4 and love it. We never had the original so I can't speak of a comparison. There is one major flaw with it though. They only place 1 to a package. I find myself having to retrieve it out of the kitchen to use it out at the smoker! Surprisingly my Mrs chicken is a lot jucier and less overcooked now. Win! Seriously. It's a great unit. A friend of the Mrs is going to culinary school and this is one of the required (and school supplied) tools they use. The back light is great when finishing a smoke after dark. Fast reading. And too many colors to choose from. Mine of course is KC red.....................


----------



## remsr (May 31, 2017)

I just resently purchased the same pen and love it! My wife thinks of it as just another one of my smoking gadgets and I haven't told  her other wise yet, if I tell her how she could use it in the kitchen she would have a special place for it in the kitchen instead of my special place with my smoking equipment. LOL  I like that it takes AAA batteries instead of those wafers batteries. I like that the reading rotates so that it can be read from any angle. I like that it reads in 3 sec. or less. I like that it turns off within 10 sec. when you put it down and comes on instantly when you pick it up. I havent ne fed the back light yet but so am sure it will come in handy eventually. But most of all I like that it comes with a certificate of calibration making it deadly accurate.

Randy,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 31, 2017)

Wichita Chief said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but we're so happy with our MK4 I had to add this in. We just bought a MK4 and love it. We never had the original so I can't speak of a comparison. There is one major flaw with it though. They only place 1 to a package. I find myself having to retrieve it out of the kitchen to use it out at the smoker! Surprisingly my Mrs chicken is a lot jucier and less overcooked now. Win! Seriously. It's a great unit. A friend of the Mrs is going to culinary school and this is one of the required (and school supplied) tools they use. The back light is great when finishing a smoke after dark. Fast reading. And too many colors to choose from. Mine of course is KC red.....................



Sorry to say.. but the KC Red one has been proven to be the slowest of all the color's ...   :biggrin:

I lost/misplaced my original pen ...  so I got the MK4..  in the meantime I have been getting the Mrs to see the benefits of using it in the kitchen ... So I was getting the corn toss game out one day..  pulled all the corn bags out of the storage bag...  there was my original pen in the bottom of the bag...  (YEEE HAWWWWW I found it)...  So she keeps that one in the kitchen...  MK4 IS MINE ...


----------



## remsr (Jun 1, 2017)

Never thought of that, maybe I'll have to share my pen with the  mrs. for the greater good of better cooked foods. 

Randy,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 1, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Never thought of that, maybe I'll have to share my pen with the  mrs. for the greater good of better cooked foods.
> 
> Randy,



If she's anything like mine..  she will put up a fight at first... "WHAT, You don't like my cooking " ??


----------



## remsr (Jun 1, 2017)

Yep! Same here.
Randy,


----------

